# Direct Connection or auto detect?



## Waff

What's the difference between "direct connection to the internet" and "auto detect proxy settings" found under the connection settings for mozilla ?


----------



## GameMaster

Auto detect Proxy Settings and Direct connection to Internet. Also there is a bit of both in the last article.


----------



## quagmondo23

Didn't read Gamemasters links but I think the proxy is like medium to connect to the internet. So if you went on to a spam riddled ip tracing website it would say your ip address is something its not (probably some guy's in the middle of nowhere). Direct connection, self explanatory(no medium).

I think, Not sure


----------

